# Where can I get rubber bands/ribbon?



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Several places have them online in regular and in colors. At Petedge, look under Apparel and Accessories | Pet Jewelry & Hair Accessories | Grooming Bands. They have different sizes too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I just buy horse ones. lol! I have plenty of equestrian stockists around here (NZ is all country, everyone seems to have horses!) so it's easier for me to buy them than to get dog ones at a dog show. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought my bands and wraps from this site.

www.Laineeltd.com

I recieved the products very quickly and many handler's/breeder's recommended them. I was refered from a breeder that order's from them heavily.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

in addition to the above, Ryanspet.com has them too. 

they shouldnt break hair unless you pull them out instead of breaking them, or if you leave them in too long and the hair wraps around them. 

also walmart and sally's have plain old small rubberbands used for cornrows and braids (not the cloth bands) that you can use in a pinch (gets more expensive if you use them for your primary supplier.)


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to buy latex bands in the hair department at my local grocery store. They work fine, but definitely need to be cut out rather than pulled out, and they also need to be changed often. However, since I got my bands from Laineeltd I see why breeders and pros recommend them, I don't know how or why, but they are much nicer than what I could get at the store, softer, more pliable even than the horse ones. Whatever you choose, it is supposed to be latex and they always need to be cut out.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I buy my small "no break" bands at Sally's Beauty supply. They are in the African American hair section. They usually come in colors, black and clear. There are also really tiny bands for toy breeds but you will have to buy those from a grooming supply house.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I'm looking for loose rubberbands for tying hair into a topknot. All the places I've looked at only sell the rubberbands attached to the ribbon.
> Do you use a special kind of rubberband to tie hair for showdogs? (so it doesn't pull out or break the hair when you try to take it out?)


Ponki - try the (people) hair section at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, CVS... any of those stores will have packets of clear or black elastics that won't pinch


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info and suggestions everybody!!!! *happy dance*

Yes, I was pulling them out


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a pack of 600 different colored ones the other day from Target in the baby section. I think they were only $3.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> I bought my bands and wraps from this site.
> 
> www.Laineeltd.com
> 
> I recieved the products very quickly and many handler's/breeder's recommended them. I was refered from a breeder that order's from them heavily.


I met this lady at the dog show and she is uper nice !


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> I bought my bands and wraps from this site.
> 
> www.Laineeltd.com
> 
> I recieved the products very quickly and many handler's/breeder's recommended them. I was refered from a breeder that order's from them heavily.


I get from them too and have been very pleased with the products, both bands and wraps.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

So I ordered some latex bands from www.Laineeltd.com. Thanks for that link, they have good prices and some really neat stuff.


----------

